# A message from Ben Belton



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I was previously a member of the DFWAPC. In fact one of the meetings was to help me set up my take, which I am very greatful. Due to other obligations and hobbies taking up my time, I find that I do not have the time necessary to devote to this aquarium. Does the club know of anyone who might be interested or what is a reasonable price?

125 gallon (no scratches) and wood stained stand
300 watts of light
heater
4 pieces of wood (3 are large)
10# CO2 tank and regulator
CO2 Rio Power Reactor


Thanks.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Niko I am interested just need to know how much he wants. I cant price that b/c I have been getting large tanks for cheap. If he has an actual price let me know please. I dont have any room for it but I sure could make some. I could have 600 gallons of water in my poker room LOL.

LMK

Jaxon


----------



## Fish Bill 84 (Nov 14, 2009)

I want to thank Nikolay for posting my aquarium FS. However, my name is Bill Belton. I am not as sharp as Ben. No relation. I have responded to two posting, but I do not know if they went through.

I live in Flower Mound and can send pictures if interested. The aquarium is currenlty in use. The gravel has about 8 sacks of Flourite mixed in and there are two Fluval 404s. Fish and plants can also be negotiated.

Other hobbies are taking up too much time to provide adequate attention for full potential.

Thanks.


----------

